# INTELLIGENT KEY PROBLEMS?



## danfl777 (Jul 5, 2007)

AM I THE ONLY ONE??!! My car is at the dealership as we speak. The car will not open and when I am inside it will not let me out it goes into flip out mode! Locks, unlocks and it repeats that over and over for like 30 seconds. AND when I got out of the car @ the dealership THE WINDOWS ROLLED UP!! Wow. I do not keep it in the same pocket as my cell though so I do not think that issue is relative to me. BUT WHAT A PAIN!! I have a 2007 Max


----------

